# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 21 ... (HiccUp)

## Parniya

*هر بار یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر بیستم و یکم ...
*
*HiccUp**
**


دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه*  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## bahra

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟    *دکترا بیوتکنولوژی*

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ * ندیدم* 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ *yes*

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟   *زیاد آشنایی ندارم*

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  * منو*  

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟  *عدد  1*3 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ *19*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟  *پسرا*

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) * زیستشناسی باحال*

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* هر دوشون فرار می کنن*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟*یاد معلم زیستمون که خیلی بر بریه !!*

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟   
 :25: 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
*آره*
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ *باید فکر کنم*

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ *سادس*

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :   :Yahoo (11): 

17. ی ارزو واسش : *موفقیت در هر کاری*

18.ی نصیحت :  *من کوچیکترم که نصیحت کنم یکی بیاد منو نصیحت کنه

19. یه انتقاد از سایت: کی نوبت من میشه شوک برام وا کنید؟؟؟@!
*

----------


## laleh74

*خیلی وقته که نمیاد اما ج میدم**

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دکترای بیوتکنولوژی خیلی فک کردم به جونِ همتون

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اوفـــــــــــ چه جورم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اصـــــــــــــــلا..خیلی آرومه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منوخخخخخ

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ خیلی آشنایی ندارم!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 12

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ من که با پسرا دیدم

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) نادرِ محبوب

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ -

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یکی از دوستای مجازیم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ الآن که کم فعالیت داره..اما مطمئنا مثل من با اسپم فعال نشده 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ همین که نمیاد بدم میاد....مهربونه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش : همیشه سلامت باشه

18.ی نصیحت : انقد دوستاتو پاک نکن*

----------


## saj8jad

*1.* *تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکتر / بیوتکنولوژی
**
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**تا جایی که یادم میاد کار ضایعی نکرده و ندیدمم*  :Yahoo (1): * ، ضایع بازی هم بهشم نمیاد* *
3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟
**آره 100%* 
*
4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟
**نه نیستش* 

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟
**الله اعلم*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
**خیلی چیزا ، ولی من نمیدونم ...* 

*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**به نظرم 17.5 نفر! جذبش میشن* 
*
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**هم با پسرا و هم با دخترا* 
*
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**لقب ، نمیدونم چی بگم والا ،* *آقای دکتر** بهش میاد*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**چی بگم والا ، سوسک ازش بیشتر میترسه ، ولی با هم به جورایی کنار میان* 

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟
**حضور ذهن ندارم* 
*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (35): 
*13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**آره قطعاً*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**تا حالا خیلی کم باهاشون برخورد داشتم و ویژگی بدی سراغ ندارم ، به نظرم میاد پسر با معرفتی باشه*  :Yahoo (94): 

*15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**عالیه و بس*  :Yahoo (1): *
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**یک کلام الله مجید متبرک از مشهدالرضا(ع) به همراه یک دسته گل زیبا که امیدوارم خوشش بیاد*  :Yahoo (1): *
*









*
17. ی آرزو واسش :
**اول ؛ عاقبت به خیری و رستگاری در دنیا و آخرت 
دوم ؛ رسیدن به همه آرزوهای خومشلت* *
18. ی نصیحت :
* :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*


1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  ****خودش میدونه چیه 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  هیچی 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟  خیلی زیاد  
 خیلی رو اعصابه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟   هاشم  

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟   اکبر

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟       پسرا 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)     اکبر قزوینی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟   این از هیچکسی نمیترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟   *****خودش میدونه   

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟   آره  

  14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟   با معرفته شوخ طبعه کلا خوبه   

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟  ترسناکه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :   تو پ.خ بهش میدم 

17. ی ارزو واسش :   به آروزهاش برسه  

18.ی نصیحت : 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟*

* 
*

----------


## Defne

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟زیست شناس

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟100درصد-خیلیم همه دوسش دارن

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه بابا بنده خدا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟yaghma

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟16-17نفر احتمالا

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟باهمه کاربرا خوبن

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسکه بیچاره ازین: دی

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله میتونه بالاترم باشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگی بد ندیدم-بچه خوبیه در کل

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش :سلامتی وخوشبختی

18.ی نصیحت :اهل نصیحت کردن نیستم*

----------


## Mohammad.h

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مشاور خانواده :Yahoo (76): 
                                                  یا فیلسوف :Yahoo (4): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  :Yahoo (77):  چ سوالی:// ...هیچی

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟200%  از بس گله این پسر :Yahoo (1): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نههههههه.....

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ تو سایت؟؟؟ اووووم همه دوستاشو...

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟چایی :Yahoo (76): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟40 نفر!!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ همه....ولی با پسرا بیشتر

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) عاشق :Yahoo (1): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟خخخخ :Yahoo (21):  .... کاری ب کار هم ندارن!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ داداش یدونس: ))))))

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (1): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟کمشه...باید مدیر بود :Yahoo (1): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ تا حالا از چیزیش بدم نیومده....از اینکه همیشه جواب آدمو میده ...اکثرن آنلاینه....ی دوست خوووووبههههه ....خیلی تا حاا کمکم کرده :Yahoo (1): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟شخصیه :Yahoo (1): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :الان با گوشی نمیتونم... :Yahoo (11): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :بش برسی ..... خوشبخت شی :Yahoo (1): 

18.ی نصیحت :.....
چایی کمتر بخور :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yaghma

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
تصورنه , دوست دارم سال بعد بعنوان دانشجوی دکتری بیو تکنولوژی ببینم* :Yahoo (21): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
سرش تو کار خودشه , با کسی کاری نداره* :Yahoo (21): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
از دوست داشتن بچه های انجمن معلومه که بله.* :Yahoo (21): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
به هیچ وجه.* :Yahoo (21): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
با سایر دوستان کاری ندارم , ولی بدون اغراق میگم , من.* :Yahoo (21): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نمیدونم.

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
با شناختی که ازش دارم فکر کنم اکثرا جذبش بشن* :Yahoo (21): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هردو گزینه.* :Yahoo (21): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
سنگ صبور* :Yahoo (21): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
-

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
-

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (1): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
درجه کیلو چند, مهم اینه که همه دوسش دارن.* :Yahoo (21): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویژگی بد:ندیدم ازش ,طی این مدتی که باهم برخورد داشتیم
ویژگی خوب:در بدترین حالت ممکن ,لبخند رو لب داره.

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
-

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
شعر اینگونه یغما رو تقدیمت میکنم...
*
*+
عاشق گل نیلوفر مرداب هستم اون هم تقدیم به تو**

17. ی ارزو واسش :
ارزوی سلامتی
+
رسیدن به همه چیز توی دنیای واقعی , چون لایق بهترینایی* :Yahoo (45): *

18.ی نصیحت :
پیوسته لبخند بزن.* :Yahoo (1):

----------


## srh

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
قدرت تصورم پايينه ان شاء ا... دكتري بيوتكنولوژي 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
در مدتي كه من بودم ازش جز خوبي نديدم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
صد در صد شك نكن 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
خير !! سوال بعدي
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
ظاهرا داش منوچهر رو 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
ايل و طايفست ؟؟ دقيق نميدونم
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
1٥ نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با پسرا من بيشتر ديدمش ٦٠ به ٤٠ به نفع پسرا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
كر چو باز
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
لر و ترس !! يه جا ديگه اين سوال نگيد ميخندن بهتون 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
مهران رجبي 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (76): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه فقط مديريت 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ويژگي بدي نديدم خوبياش بيشتر بود 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
به صورت مخفي مياد سر ميزنه 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده ؟
سر منه سر دلوم شوگار بهاره  *** خوش و حال كسيكه يار چو رضايي داره
17. ی ارزو واسش :
اول سلامتيش  دوم موفقيت
18.ی نصیحت :
همينطور بي سر و صدا بيا و برو دمت گرم 
خوبيتم حفظ كن 
بابت اون جريان قديميم معذرت فكر كنم خودت فهميدي !!*

----------


## Scott Adkins

بنده خدا (اکبر قزوینی) حسابی شوکه شد :33:

----------


## niـhan

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ هر شغل مرتبط با زیست شناسی :Y (460):  :Y (565): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ :Y (738): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلی 100 البته :Y (672): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟خیر :Y (628): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ خب دیگه اینو همه میدونن من رو  :Y (398): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ چ میدونم :Y (595): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟20تاش باهم یهو یکجا :Yahoo (4): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرااا دیگه :Y (529): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) بش ایگم شیر پسر بختیاری :Y (551):  :Y (551):  :Y (551): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوکس رو میگیره کالبد شکافیش میکنه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟رستم :Y (475): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Y (393): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ هم درجه ایمم این درجه حقمون نیست ما لایق بهتر از اینام :36:  :3: 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟کلا بچه ی خوبیه :Yahoo (3): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ عالی :Yahoo (109): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :هدیه رو بعدا میدم الان حس گشتن نیست :Y (389):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (21): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :امسال ک حقشو نگرفت از کنکور ان شالله سال95 بهترین سرنوشت براش رقم بیفته  :Yahoo (45): 

18.ی نصیحت : :Y (724):  :Y (582):

----------


## SanliTa

نوبتیم باشه نوبته منه بنویسم  :Yahoo (1): 
پ.ن: با گوشیم مینویسم نمیتونم نوشتهامو رنگی کنم ببشید و با چشاتون رنگی ببینید نوشته هامو :Yahoo (4): 


1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟تو همون شغلی ک خودش خیلی دوس داره

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نبدونم.

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه بابا خیلیم گله وقتی اعصاب ندارم میخندونه منو  :Yahoo (1): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منو :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):  حالا تخفیف بدم  میلاد جومونگی رو هم دوس داره

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟بلاک :Yahoo (4): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟همممم15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟با همه خوبه و دوسته

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) کُر چو باز با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی خخخخ

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ی اخم مخصوص عکساش بکنه سوسکه در رفته :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟جناب خان :Yahoo (4): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (4): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نه حقش نیست :Yahoo (4): من ازش حرفه ای ترم خخخخ




پ.ن:دروغ  گفتم خخخخ :Yahoo (4): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟اووووووم ویژگی بد ک نداره ....ویژگی خوبم میشه گفت همش خوبه خوش اخلاق  و با نمکه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :دندون مصنوعی :Yahoo (4): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :موفقیت و شادکامی

18.ی نصیحت پسر خوبیه نیاز ب نصیحت نداره

----------


## Harmonica

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

با توجه ب برداشتی ک من از شخصیت و رفتارش داشتم مطمعنم تو هر کاری ک مشغول بشه بهترین خواهد بود...

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
متاسفانه من چیزی ندیدم ولی مطمئنم سوتی داده،یادم باشه ازش بپرسم
اگه بگه البته!!!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آره،زیاد

یکی رو ک نابود کرده ناخواسته
حواست هست ک منوچ؟ @yaghma

نوشته بود تو منو نابود کردی 
رضا میگفت چرااااااااااااااااا؟
خخخخخخ

ناموسن با کیا شدیم 80 میلیون

رضا گیج شد!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

با این ک من بی اعصابم رو اعصاب من  نرفته تا حالا نقطه مشترک زیاد داریم و نظراتمون همه در اکثر موارد خیلی نزدیک ب همه ، ب اندازه برادر نداشته ام دوسش دارم...
شاید ب خاطر اینه ک تیر ماهی هستیم

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

خیلی ها رو دوست داره *****

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

خیلی حساسه مثل خودم 
ب همه چیز...

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

50 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

فک کنم پسرا....

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

Space monkey

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

دنبال سوسک میوفته خونشونو پیدا میکنه همه شو نو میخوره...

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

یاد جوانی های خودم...

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

اون شکلکی ک با دستش علامت راک رو نشون میده و قیافه اش خیلی داغونه

پ.ن:
حال و حوصله ندارم پیداش کنم!

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

رضا کاربری بود ک واسه درجه کار نمیکرد
کاراش دلی بود...

درجه هاتون بخوره تو فرق سر آراز

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

ویژگی بد داره 
خودشم دقیقن میشناستش ولی نمیتونه کاریش بکنه!!!
کلن خیلی دوسش دارم خودشم میدونه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
نظری ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
براش انرژی مثبت میفرستم

17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم ب حدی برسی ک هیچ آرزویی نداشته باشی!!

18.ی نصیحت :
سیب زیاد بخور، خدا ب دیدار کسانی ک روزی پنج تا سیب میخورن میاد.
همیشه عاشق بمون و تو زندگی دنبال عشق برو،عشق تنها چیزی هست ک ب این دنیای بی معنی رنگ میده و زندگی رو شیرین میکنه.
بیشتر درس بخون ******... 
خسته م بقیه نصیحتا بمونه حضوری...

----------


## kouchoulou

آپ
 :Yahoo (110):

----------


## kouchoulou

از مدیریت خواهش میکنم این تاپیکو ببندن...

مرسی از عزیزانی که پست گذاشتن...

ممنون از دوستانی که پنج مین پیششون ارزش نداشتم!!


 :Yahoo (1): 


ویرایش:
 @Araz
 @Parniya
 @mohadeseh

----------

